# peppermill and bowl today



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Actually started the bowl yesterday and finished it this morning. The peppermill I made this afternoon from a blank I had glued up last fall.
The maple pics came out a little fuzzy. It has a lot of figure to it. Aprox. 9" x 3". The peppermill is 10" tall.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Couple more pics.....
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Robocop (Dec 16, 2008)

Lovely bit of turning Mike:yes:
Havnt tried a peppermill yet, gives me a bit of inspiration.

Gus:thumbsup:


----------



## slatron25 (Dec 18, 2007)

You're a pepper mill making machine Mike. Beautiful work as always. Do you color in the rings on the bottom of your bowls?


----------



## PTownSubbie (Mar 6, 2009)

Man Mike....Don't you work at all? How do you have time for all this?

Beautiful work as usual!!:thumbsup:


----------



## PTownSubbie (Mar 6, 2009)

How did you sign the bottom of it? Is it burned or stamped?

Beautiful color combinations. What are all the woods?


----------



## Night Mill Bill (May 7, 2008)

Beautiful work! 

For a beginner, which would make the better project: Bowl or Peppermill?

Who's the lad in that picture leaning against the candle?


----------



## Bill Bolen (Jan 8, 2008)

Gorgeous pieces Mike. Love the grain in your maple bowl!...Bill..


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Slatron,
I cut the grooves in the bottom then burn them with the edge of a laminate sample(the one you get for free from the big box stores, sshhhh). Just hole the corner in the groove till it burns. 
PT, 
I am sem-retired. I put 25 years in the fire service and now do kitchen installs and the related tile work, but on a part time basis. Have to have time for this and fishing and my old motorcycles. Also,
I sign my name with my trust ol' craftsmen woodburner. I bought it about 30 years ago for 9.95. Still works fine.
Bill, 
A small bowl would probably be simpler. A peppermill isn't that difficult when you break it down step by step. Just more steps involved. I have a tutorial that is a pic by pic, step by step with text if you want. Just send me an email at:
[email protected]
That lad in the picture by the candle is one of my nephews.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## b00kemdano (Feb 10, 2009)

Nice stuff. I'm still trying to get motivated to do a pepper mill. 

I wish the bottoms of my bowls looked as nice! I always end up with a cruddy spot where I knocked the tenon off and had to hand sand it. I think I need more tools!


----------



## PTownSubbie (Mar 6, 2009)

Dano,
To do the bottom of your bowls, you can make a donut chuck. All it takes are a couple pieces of plywood and some long bolts and nuts. One of my last posts showed one. There is info all over the internet about making them. Just search "reverse chucks" and it should produce results.

Fred


----------



## b00kemdano (Feb 10, 2009)

oya! I saw that in your post and thought that I should look into it. But I forgot on my way downstairs. 

I guess that thing is screwed to a faceplate? I'll have to wait for my new faceplate to arrive. The old one met an untimely demise.


----------



## cwhit (Jan 5, 2009)

Love the pepper mills you keep making. I sent you an email.

Clay


----------



## Jeff4woodturning (Feb 1, 2009)

Very nice turnings Mike, I have been looking for a forester bit extension where did you get your and length do you suggest?


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Jeff,
I use a 6" extension. It came from either craft supply or woodcraft. That is plenty long to do a 10" peppermill. If you get much bigger, you can drill the bottom piece from both ends. 
I forgot to list the woods, someone had asked.
They are purpleheart, bloodwood, maple, and lyptus.
Clay, 
I sent you a tutorial on peppermills. If you have any questions feel free to ask.

Mike Hawkins


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

Hope you don't get tired of hearing it even though I probably sound like a broken record. Wonderful, beautiful, fantastic work Mike! I like how you signed the bottom of the bowl. Looks very neat. Do you sign the bottom of the peppermills too? Haven't yet tried a peppermill either yet. i actually just turned my first pen the other day. I'll try to get a picture of it up this weekend. Been busier than a 1 armed paperhanger at work lately!

John


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

John,
I do sign the bottom of the peppermills. Just my name and date, unless it is a solid blank from one specie of wood. Not enough room to list the wood on the laminated blanks. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

*a comment and a question*

Your peppermills are pretty nifty. I saw some similar ones some time back that had the laminations at about a 30 degree angle instead of vertical. Made for an interesting pattern. Something you might want to try out.

What glue do you use for your laminations?

Thanks,


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Once again Mike, I sit here with my mouth agape and drool running down my chin looking at your lathe work.
Great job.
(I'll go wipe up the drool now :laughing
Ken


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Thanks guys,
Phinds,
I use titebond III. I have been using it ever since it came out. The reps were giving out free sample bottles at a hartville hardware tool show and tried it and like it. It has never failed and is easy to work with. I have seen the angles stripes, they look neat. Maybe next time I am gluing up some blanks I'll make a few of those.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Mitch Cholewinski (Mar 11, 2007)

Mike
Beautiful turnings Mike each and everyone of them. Your to be congratulated for a fine job. Mitch


----------

